# Win a Thick Skin in the new 2011 colors!



## ckspaddler (Sep 25, 2008)

Be the first person to answer all 3 questions correctly and win a thick skin in any size or color shipped to your door.
Colorado Kayak Supply - CKS | Facebook


----------

